
The GRE hurts grad schools – and science - adenadel
http://www.asbmb.org/asbmbtoday/201804/Essay/Shames/
======
contourtrails
I'm pretty sure that a minority group - Asian Americans - do much better than
their white counterparts on the GRE. Don't paint this "white males vs everyone
else" narrative since it's patently not true.

The score differences between racial and gender groups are quite small.
Significant score differentials between individual test takers likely
indicates more about their innate abilities than some hidden test bias.

~~~
adenadel
I actually posted this article because of the rest of the other content in it.
There is only one paragraph mentioning ethnic biases.

